# Todd Pedlar's pork loin recipe



## SueS (Nov 21, 2009)

A couple of months ago Todd posted a recipe for pork loin using a bourbon based marinade. We recently bought a huge pork loin (almost 10 pounds!) at Sam's Club and I did up half of it last night for company. To say it was a hit is an understatement - everyone loved it! I did tweek the recipe a bit, though. Instead of a 1/4 cup of bourbon and a 1/4 cup of soy sauce I put in a half cup of each which made for a much more tangy and less thick marinade. I also cut slits in the meat and inserted pieces of garlic. I cooked the loin on my gas grill using smoking chips until almost done, then wrapped it tightly in foil and finished cooking it in the oven of my wood cookstove. When unwrapped I was able to get about two cups of delicious juice. After taking the meat out of the marinade I cooked it thoroughly and used it as a sauce. 

Thanks for the recipe - it will be used over and over again here on Bald Mountain!


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 21, 2009)

SueS said:


> A couple of months ago Todd posted a recipe for pork loin using a bourbon based marinade. We recently bought a huge pork loin (almost 10 pounds!) at Sam's Club and I did up half of it last night for company. To say it was a hit is an understatement - everyone loved it! I did tweek the recipe a bit, though. Instead of a 1/4 cup of bourbon and a 1/4 cup of soy sauce I put in a half cup of each which made for a much more tangy and less thick marinade. I also cut slits in the meat and inserted pieces of garlic. I cooked the loin on my gas grill using smoking chips until almost done, then wrapped it tightly in foil and finished cooking it in the oven of my wood cookstove. When unwrapped I was able to get about two cups of delicious juice. After taking the meat out of the marinade I cooked it thoroughly and used it as a sauce.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe - it will be used over and over again here on Bald Mountain!



You're surely welcome - and it sounds as though your alterations made a great recipe all the more tasty! Now you've got me thinking we need to make it again really soon


----------



## SueS (Nov 21, 2009)

I served our pork loin cut into very thin pieces and served with mashed yams, salad, broccoli, and grilled pineapple which I make by brushing slices with teryaki sauce and grilling both sides until carmelized. It's incredibly good!


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 21, 2009)

My wife took one out of the freezer this morning. It's marinating overnight in the famous blend 

Tonight is a London Broil that was soaked all day in red wine, onion, garlic and a shake of cajun spice to top it off. Will be grilled with some potatoes and veggies done inside.


----------



## Nate (Nov 21, 2009)

I highly recommend Dr. Pedlar's recipe. It's particularly delicious with a wheat beer.


----------



## calvinich (Nov 21, 2009)

And why have I not been invited to partake?? I'm offended.


----------



## William Price (Nov 21, 2009)

calvinich said:


> And why have I not been invited to partake?? I'm offended.



Brother, you're Canadian. Nuff said!


----------

